# Do terrorists like Kasab deserve a fair trial?



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 26, 2009)

Yesterday, chargesheet for 26/11 attacks was filed by Mumbai police. It contains around 11000 pages. Among the many crimes he and he colleagues (alive or dead) committed, he is charged with waging war against the country. Media has been speculating whether Kasab needs a lawyer. Kasab has himself asked help from Pakistan for legal aid. Yesterday, while watching the debate on the news channel Times Now at 10PM, this was the same topic they were discussing. Among the participants was Ram Jethmalani, the famous criminal lawyer.

I ask, do the person who was responsible for the death of more than 200 people and did damage in millions, etc, deserve to be tried on court? It is a waste of time and money. Maybe someday even a brilliant criminal lawyer will come, find some loopholes in the case, and free these terrorists. These terrorist outfits, in the name of Jihad, will not be deterred. But we should do our part to stop these attacks.

And for the 1st step for that, is, I say, for the man so did so much irrepairable harm, torture him publicly and send him to the gallows in full public view.. I know hearing this, the human rights commission will shout foul, but somewhere exceptions have to be taken. I know that under Indian law, everyone deserves a trial, but where there is tons of evidence against Kasab, why bother? What do you say?


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ ++1 ..He should be publically hanged ...

and second all those Maulana Maulvis who are preaching terror and brainwashing young ppl should be publically executed also

The roots of terrorism should be cut .....

But u know Afzal Guru ab tak bacha hua hai...YE INDIA hai ..YAHAN SAB CHALTA HAI


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2009)

Dude, u all r forgetting, we have DEMOCRACY here, aur democracy mein yeh sab nahi chalta hai...

However angry we are, however frustrated we are, being a democratic country others expect us to behave in all situations.
Thats why we are still in talks with Pak (well there are other reasons too, but its one of them)

Wish for dictatorship, then such wishes of urs may be full-filled


----------



## confused!! (Feb 26, 2009)

No trial


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 26, 2009)

No he deserves a proper trial. He and people like him have left the path of civilization, we have not. We are still humans an must therefore treat them in the proper manner. If we do not, wht would be the difference between us and the terrorists?


----------



## m@sterchief (Feb 26, 2009)

man this topic is sour


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 26, 2009)

Trial? For what? The entire nation saw what happened. Sowe're gonna keep talking about 'human rights' for the worst abusers of 'human rights' in this country? I think the logic itself is flawed.

Come on, we all know he'll be pronounced guilty as charged anyway. Why do we want to tie up this matter for a few years in the ridiculously slow judicial system of our country? And what have we got till now for maintaining a so-called moral high ground over all these years? Bugger all, if you ask me.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 26, 2009)

everyone deserves a fair trial.This is how democracy works,we are not like some Islamic radical country.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2009)

Killing him would be an easy way out. Let him suffer from the never ending proceedings of our judicial system.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 26, 2009)

^^he he he  nice idea


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2009)

Well...Bush was responsible for assloads of deaths from friednly fire, soldier suicide, innocent people and animals. Its funny that people elected him twice without realizing their mistakes.

Kasab is mere a puppet, again someone else will come but the real cause of fundamentalism will not be destroyed. He deserves a trial.

If only people can understand that coexistence is the solution !


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 26, 2009)

The idea should not be killing one kasab but killing the mentality of a budding 100 kasabs out there, through proper education and common sense. You can't help but think if there ever was a kasab from your family, neighbourhood, hometown,..how will it all end up. 

Trial or no trial, you kill one and you will soon get ten more. That is inevitable. (personally I blame religion for every suffering in the world)


----------



## nix (Feb 26, 2009)

there are 2 options:
1 (easy way): hang him
2 (complicated): go round the courts for years and put him in jail.

niether will deter more terrorists.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 26, 2009)

Killing kasab is another point. It would be lot good if we engage in a war & eliminate those T's using unmanned aircrafts like droun from U.S.A

I agree there is no need of trial but then they have to be done as a formality. The sad thing here is in India is the pathetic legal system. I recollect the dialogue of Paresh Rawal in Nayak - The real hero. "Ek taraf court mein case chalta hai aur idhar yeh bagadbilla(criminal) aish karta hai. Thode saalo baad woh bagadbilla mar jaata hai aur file apne aap band ho jaati hai"


----------



## Rahim (Feb 26, 2009)

This trial wont be easy, as Pakistan wants Kasan back to try him in their own country. The political gimmick has already started with India giving "some proof" while Pakistan demanding more !! It is quite clear that Pakistan wont accept India's proof at any cost and mire this into over-blown political tug-of-war over Kasab, just like Israel and UN will never accept Palestine's human rights viplation.

So i pray to my fellow Digitians, just relax and dont twist your brain and plz dont be a fool to say as if your or my opinion counts in front of these real deshdrohies aka our Netas.

Maina suna ki 12000 pages ka chargesheet hai Nigam ka  Saalon ne kya likha hai usme  The Story of Harry Potter


----------



## think_red (Feb 26, 2009)

If you think about it, the crime he committed literally makes him an eligible candidate for the gallows. Talking about a fair trial is very much absurd, i mean it will be like wasting the court's time.....how can a lawyer even defend a guy who went on a killing spree in public and who has already been acknowledged as a brainwashed paki b****...i mean a terrorist. India no matter how much it boasts of all that democracy and economic growth is in the end a very weak country....especially politically. The hindu fundamentalists "fighting" for the rights of hindus by banning valentines day and assaulting girls/couples are the real threat as far as i feel. They dump the fodder with their fundamentalist crap, demolishing mosques on holy hindu land which anyone hardly ever cared for anyways; which in turn is fed to the terrorists who feel its their duty to fight for their religion (but they are just poor people who want to have some bread on the table for dinner and exploited by the so called religious clerics of talibanistan ...ehh pakistan sorry. The common man doesn't hate hindus or muslims or christians, all he wants to do is live in peace. Terrorists use religion as a medium to influence people with their personal motives. We need a revolution. As far as i see taliban and the politician are the main threats to the nation of india. And if i may say so the latter is more dangerous.


----------



## utsav (Feb 27, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, u all r forgetting, *we have DEMOCRACY here, aur democracy mein yeh sab nahi chalta hai..*.




errrr .forgot all those ram sena ,shiv sena ,maharashtra navnirmaan sena ??


----------



## jxcess3891 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well yeah kasab deserves a fair trial. He shud be gunned down with an AK47.  And if u think my views are very extreme u shud ask the wives and children of those commandos who laid down their lives.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 27, 2009)

Hitboxx said:


> The idea should not be killing one kasab but killing the mentality of a budding 100 kasabs out there, through proper education and common sense. You can't help but think if there ever was a kasab from your family, neighbourhood, hometown,..how will it all end up.
> 
> Trial or no trial, you kill one and you will soon get ten more. That is inevitable. (personally I blame religion for every suffering in the world)



Agreed, if one Kasab is removed, 100 more will spring up. But that does not mean that he can walk away scot free or even worse, get a life imprisonment term, because in the end it is our tax payers' money which will be used to look after him in prison. He has to suffer for what he has done. Moreover, the sources of terrorism in north west Pak and Afghanistan and some parts in the middle east will have to be wiped out. That is why the US started it's war on terror after 9/11. I say, our army also join them. I even heard that the ISI may be directly involved. Unless this is done, we will continue to witness such random strikes of huge scale.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 27, 2009)

Sweep all the terrorist as shown in wednesday movie
Anyway ur f* politicians would delay no this issue but i believe that terrorist deserved 2 be hanged not put hidden


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2009)

digitized said:


> That is why the US started it's war on terror after 9/11. I say, our army also join them. I even heard that the ISI may be directly involved. Unless this is done, we will continue to witness such random strikes of huge scale.


Lol....man you want us to join USA  It's  funny that when you trace down the roots of fundamentalism you will reach to California, which is in USA. It all started from USA. 

One more thing, more people die from friendly fire in USA army than actual killing. American soldiers are notorious for friendly fire. I guess that they did provide them all the latest equipment but failed to provide them the ability to use them. In war it's the aiming skills and good comport that makes one win.

"sorry you had a gun and I just freaked out" hahaha



> When the Germans shoot, the British duck. When the British shoot, the Germans duck. When the Americans shoot, EVERYONE ducks!



In the end war will never make things right. It will be a continuous cycle of revenge.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 27, 2009)

Each and every living being deserves a fair trial. Personally, I am against the death sentence practice. As pathik says, it is an easy way out. That guy should be given a life sentence or something.

Anyway, no matter what punishment is decided for him, he should be given a fair trial. If we consider him as a representation of evil, then be be comparatively "good", we have to treat him like that. I'm not saying that it might spark a feeling of love in his heart for India. I'm just expressing that that kind of behaviour is expected from us, who are on the "good" side.

Moreover, if he is kept alive, he might be of use to the intelligence department in the future.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 27, 2009)

Tell me one thing.. do people know what "Fair trial" means? and that also to a person like Kasab. On what basis should we give him "Fair trial"??? He has killed so many people and top of it we should give him "Fair trial"? That man should be shot down or hang or whatever , we should make an example out of him!! 

If we give him fair trial, terrorists won't be afraid of us. They will think "hey look at this, they are giving him fair trial even after slaughtering so many people, so tomorrow we go and attack Indians, people will give us fair trial also". That shouldn't be the case.

I for one say that "execute him"!! I hope he dies in vain and rots in hell, Jai Hind.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 27, 2009)

^^I don't think you understand "Fair Trial" in the first place. It means that we give him a trial which is not prejudiced. It is necessary that judges are not biased when they give him a punishment. Don't worry, the fact remains that the case against him is too strong for him to ever get out of it alive.


----------



## karnivore (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes. He deserves a fair trial. No matter how heinous a crime is, one should always get a chance to say his side of the story and defend his actions. Decisions should be taken on the basis of facts and not on any preconceived notion or prejudice.


----------



## amitash (Feb 27, 2009)

India is a secular democracy... No one is above anyone else... He deserves a fair trial and should be punished by LAW not by the policy of "an eye for an eye"...


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 27, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> ^^I don't think you understand "Fair Trial" in the first place. It means that we give him a trial which is not prejudiced. It is necessary that judges are not biased when they give him a punishment. Don't worry, the fact remains that the case against him is too strong for him to ever get out of it alive.


I perfectly understand what is a "Fair Trial" my friend. But, I am just saying that some people are deciding that we should hand over Kasab to Pakistan and let them decide his fate. We all know what will happen after that, he will be let out and Paki will state that he is dead or they will say that he ran away.

That is why I was saying that decide his fate right over here.. weather it is life imprisonment or death sentence.

My 2 cents.


----------



## mediator (Feb 27, 2009)

alexander said:
			
		

> Each and every living being deserves a fair trial. Personally, *I am against the death sentence* practice.


I agree, instead the eye and kidney shud be taken out one each and donated to those who lost it in bomb blasts and then the person should be kept alive, fed and blood taken out when needed and donated to those in need!


----------



## rosemolr (Feb 27, 2009)

just give him most painful slow death..if he is able to come out of the jail..i'am sure that something like in the movie The wednesday will happen


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 27, 2009)

well I don't visit this section but for this topic I am 

Don't hang him, shoot publicly obviously without trial

one who did not thought before killing so many people has no right to ask for trial. or any mercy or humanity .

Just Kill Him.


----------



## just in (Feb 28, 2009)

his trail proves we indians still follow a democracy,and the world especially pak cannot
   blame india saying we are like them


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 2, 2009)

He deserves a fair trial ,,,killing him without a trial wud do no good either .for many more kasabs are just waiting with bombs strapped to their chests .. rather inject him with some disease that slowly eats up his body during the trial ... or just secretly set him free in israel...




ichi said:


> Well...Bush was responsible for assloads of deaths from friednly fire, soldier suicide, innocent people and *animals.*



Lolerz ...how come he's responsible for deaths due to animals ??


----------



## LoRdKsHiTiJ (Mar 2, 2009)

what happens in a trial? kasab's lawyer will try to tell his side of the story & try to defend him. yes?
if that is so, think for a second, the whole world has video footage of his acts. Killing of public officers on duty, killing of innocent civilians.
What possible defense can the lawyer, or ANYBODY can come up against these? Trial or no trial, he will end up being imprisoned for life or dead. LOL!
There's no need for such threads in the first place.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 2, 2009)

But then what will happen to the testostrone-filled news channells and their donkey reporters?

@mehra: When he drops bombs, animals too, die. You are missing his point.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 5, 2009)

erm...i would say he deserves a fair trail...if not then y the hell do we have the juducial courts??u might as well close down all courts & beat up criminals like people do it in bihar...inside if i feel like killing these *******s myself but then lets not do what al qaeda or taliban do..let us not take law in our own hands...i remember seeing a similar question on cnn-ibn too...where shiv sena was threatening all the lawyers not to defend kasab...that was an idiotic move because being a politician,you have to bring faith of people in our courts...politicians have to bring faith to the courts but these politicians are idiot..i would say bring this person to book..this is what democracy is all about...y are we scared of giving kasab a chance in court??we all know he will be convicted anyway...sure it takes time but in the end the result matters....


----------



## nix (Mar 5, 2009)

ichi said:


> Lol....man you want us to join USA  It's  funny that when you trace down the roots of fundamentalism you will reach to California, which is in USA. It all started from USA...



well you hate the USA right, wait for a few more decades till china becomes the sole superpower. then you will know how good USA was, compared to what china will be.


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2009)

^^Do not want !


----------



## dips_view (Mar 5, 2009)

nix said:


> well you hate the USA right, wait for a few more decades till china becomes the sole superpower. then you will know how good USA was, compared to what china will be.



In any system PEOPLE are the last word.No matter what it is COMMUNISM or PEOPLES DEMOCRACY.that's why we must support Liberal U.S or Progressive China.


----------



## apoorva84 (Mar 5, 2009)

send a message to the other terrorists by handing over the death sentence to him...


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 6, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> @mehra: When he drops bombs, animals too, die. You are missing his point.



okay ,,, but still animals !!


@ nix :: wait for a few years ,,,with obama's policies teh day is not far !!!!! china already is in world domination mode ... the dark continent is already teeming with the chinese from mainland china .....

anarchists will inherit the earth .. ANARCHY FTW >>


----------



## Aberforth (Apr 30, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Killing him would be an easy way out. Let him suffer from the never ending proceedings of our judicial system.


Perfectly said. Let him die a 100 deaths of having to go through the Indian Judicial System.

Quips apart, I think Kasab should be done with. We don't want another IC-814 hijack fiasco.


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2009)

Aberforth said:


> Quips apart, I think Kasab should be done with. We don't want another IC-814 hijack fiasco.



Agree. A trial should last for a reasonable time, when the guy is accused of 100+ murders.


----------



## tejass (Apr 30, 2009)

NO...he should be thrown in lake full of hungry crocdiles..where even they will get sick of eating him!!!Bloo*y he** now he wants newspaper,toothpaste etc. Give him some lathis..killing people was not enuf or wat??
Yeah for democracy peoples , yup India is Democracy, a biggest one...but some democracies need to show the world that there are exceptions for these guys..


----------



## afonofa (Apr 30, 2009)

There is a better alternative.

The President of India has the power to pardon death sentences in exceptional cases. Similarly the President should have the power to sentence criminals to death in exceptional cases. However in the current political scenario in India, to prevent misuse of this power, such a decision must taken by the President *without* the advice of the Prime Minister.

In the context of Kasab's case,in my opinion the President definitely has the moral authority. Afterall the President is the Commander in Chief of the armed forces of India and when someone has waged war on India, then the Commander in Chief should have complete legal authority to consider this case just as if it were an enemy soldier being killed in war. It should be the precedent for all such terrorists who are *caught in the act*. For those arrested on information, prior to action, suspicion etc. the regular legal process must follow.


----------



## satyamy (Apr 30, 2009)

no need to make a case file and provide him lawyer
instead we need just one thing i.e. hang him


----------



## PraKs (May 1, 2009)

LOL,

He has asked for Urdu newspaper & Guess what (Attar) means Deo too for good smell.

He gets chicken in jail. wow awesome, Hats off to Congress who dont have guts to hang Afzal guru for whom even supreme court has given death.

Such a$$ h***s should be SHOT DEAD.

Wish someone can do like A WEDNESDAY.


----------



## way2jatin (May 10, 2009)

we should follow Zero tolerance policy like in USA then only India could be free of terrorist


----------



## harihacker (Jul 4, 2009)

No... No trail for this F***r.... it vlear as day light what he did.. for such obvious crime, why is thr a need for a trail... But we shud not hang him.. thats what he also probably want.. to be Shahid..... Just keep him alive and make his life a living hell.... try all sort of experiments we want to do on humans, use all sort of torture techniques etc... Basically what the Japanese and Germans did to POWs..... Still not kill him or let him die, even if he would eventually want himself dead.......


----------



## Chirag (Jul 4, 2009)

Each day they bring some witnesses and ask them to recognize Kasab.


----------

